# Mongoose?



## Ninway J (Jan 10, 2004)

My co-worker and I were discussing martial arts today after work when the topic came to different types of filipino martial arts.  He mentioned a supposed filipino martial art called "Mongoose?"  I thought he was joking at first, but he said he was serious.  He's from the Phillipines, so I guess I kind-of believe him.  Has anyone here ever heard of such an art?


----------



## juramentado (Jan 11, 2004)

from what I know, it's the martial art practiced by the Iglesia ni Kristo, a Christian sect in the Philippines. Haven't seen it being practiced so I wouldn't know what it looks like....


----------



## Ninway J (Jan 11, 2004)

juramentado, thanks!

That would make sense since my co-worker also attends the Church of Christ here in Hawaii.  He mentioned that it is a complete martial art (punches, kicks, groundwork, weapons), and that they concentrate a lot on nerve attacks.


----------

